# New Merlin Excalibur



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

no i have not seen them b4
but i see a hoyt and matthews and a lil pse in them


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

imo it looks alot like some of the w&w recurve stuff. the new apex and the old expet not the nx just the regular expert.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> imo it looks alot like some of the w&w recurve stuff. the new apex and the old expet not the nx just the regular expert.


the Merlin XT, XS, XV and Excalibur all have the front mounted "tec" type design. it'd be neat to hear how the Excalibur shoots compared to the other Merlin bows and other manufacturers.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I knew you would like the new Merlins BIGBC. lol


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's also got some apa in it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I knew you would like the new Merlins BIGBC. lol


in all honesty I dont like them, never have.
Im hopping this one will be different though :thumbs_up


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> in all honesty I dont like them, never have.
> Im hopping this one will be different though :thumbs_up


I saw the picture of the new ones the other day.
I like them myself.
I think theyll catch your eye.
lol


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I saw the picture of the new ones the other day.
> I like them myself.
> I think theyll catch your eye.
> lol


They dont look bad, but they dont shoot that great either imo so im not that much of a fan.
I am hoping for a pleasant surprise with this one though.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> the Merlin XT, XS, XV and Excalibur all have the front mounted "tec" type design. it'd be neat to hear how the Excalibur shoots compared to the other Merlin bows and other manufacturers.


Seeing as I only live a 40 minute walk away from them I figured I would go down and check it out, and I have to say; that is a very, very nice bow.

The feeling in hand was all very refined and the bow felt quality. The new handle design is really slim and comfortable, helps reduce aftertouch/interferance from the bow hand.

It was also light in the hand, not too light to get decent feedback, but noticeably lighter than my beloved Hoyt's Im sure some of you will be pleased to hear.

Im glad to see that they have revised the limb design this year and gone for a split limb as their solid limbs caused alot of people a lot of trouble. It will be good to see how they stand the test of time.

These new cam's are also very nice. The bow I shot was a couple of inches short for me and set at 60lb. peak. The cams felt smooth through the draw and settled into the valley nicely with a good solid back wall. The peak did feel a little higher than my Cam.5+'s 60lb, but still comfortable.

At full draw the bow held like a rock, we were indoors so I couldnt really see how it faired in the wind but there was no woble/twist in it at all (it was only set up with a single long rod).

On release the bow reacted beautifully; very little vibration and a gentle fall forwards. There was still plenty of feedback to keep you in check.

This bow is definitely one to look into, Id be happy to have one.

I got a few decent pictures that i will post later when I get them off my camera.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Here we go, it is a good looking bow =]


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats a real good looking bow:thumbs_up

I thought firearms were banned over there?
How far a way are you from Wilton England?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Thats a real good looking bow:thumbs_up
> 
> I thought firearms were banned over there?
> How far a way are you from Wilton England?



And it shoots better than it looks :thumbs_up

Some weapons are banned, others require a licsence and those are only air rifles.

Dont know, never heard of it . . . about 3 hours apparently, if that is the correct Wilton lol.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, I thought those could of been air rifles but I wasn't really sure.

I was just wondering because Wilton is my last name.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> Here we go, it is a good looking bow =]


it is but it looks like the draw is to short for you.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a funky looking bow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ChadLister said:


> it is but it looks like the draw is to short for you.


Why did you quote 9 pictures just to tell me something I had already told you :



BIGBC said:


> The bow I shot was a couple of inches short for me and set at 60lb. peak.


Its so annoying when people quote images for no reason.


----------

